
A concurrent perspective on smart contracts - aluket
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/08/30/a-concurrent-perspective-on-smart-contracts/
======
nicpottier
Does anybody know of a high level overview of how storage of on chain
variables is dealt with in Ethereum? I have a vague high level understanding
that miners are the ones running Ethereum contracts, and I'm guessing it works
like Bitcoin where lots of transactions get "mined" into a block, but I don't
understand how shared state works.

How are races etc, dealt with?

